# Dario Dario / Scarlet Badis @ BA Vaughan



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

While I wouldn't usually suggest purchasing fish there, I was perusing the store when I went in to grab some substrate and saw a tank full of these guys. They looked like fairly good quality fish in terms of colour but were still smallish. Figured these were rare enough and enough folks want them to warrant a post.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

How much and was there females? 

Gary


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Not sure on females, didn't look closely but the price was 3.99 ea I think.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

That's actually pretty good...
Considering last time I saw of them was in Whitby's BA. There was only about 10 or so of these pale looking half dead things all sitting on the bottom of the tank going for $6.99 each or something.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

very few if any females are ever shipped. The exporters think that the purchasers (retailers) don't want the females because they are so drab. We received a very small amount of females in our last shipment at the Menagerie.
$3.99 is a good price.

We have a rarer species arriving this week Dario sp Pyjamas which I'm crossing my fingers for a safe arrival for all 90


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

harold, now thats a nice dario! when are they expected to arrive?



h_s said:


> very few if any females are ever shipped. The exporters think that the purchasers (retailers) don't want the females because they are so drab. We received a very small amount of females in our last shipment at the Menagerie.
> $3.99 is a good price.
> 
> We have a rarer species arriving this week Dario sp Pyjamas which I'm crossing my fingers for a safe arrival for all 90


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

aaronc said:


> harold, now thats a nice dario! when are they expected to arrive?


This Thursday.... They should be ready a day or two afterward. We have Badis badis badis also arriving Thursday


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Man that's a really cool new type of Burmese Badis! Thanks H.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Or just wait awhile, I know Frank (Frank's Aquarium) just lost a whole batch of scarlet badis awhile ago..  I know that he will restock them in a month or so, if you don't want to travel to downtown


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like they stocked 'em up for a sale this upcoming week
$1.99 each.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Vaughan.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I was at that BAs last weekend and the Badis are tiny!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

h_s said:


> very few if any females are ever shipped. The exporters think that the purchasers (retailers) don't want the females because they are so drab. We received a very small amount of females in our last shipment at the Menagerie.
> $3.99 is a good price.
> 
> We have a rarer species arriving this week Dario sp Pyjamas which I'm crossing my fingers for a safe arrival for all 90


That's the type we were talking about, weren't we Harold? Beautiful fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Chris S said:


> That's the type we were talking about, weren't we Harold? Beautiful fish.


They are stunners! Not sure on the sexing of them but some of the obvious males are gorgeous.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Harold, looking for a Pearl Gourami breeding pair. 

Last time I was at Menagerie (1 week ago) almost no pearls. Any word on new shipment?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

h_s said:


> They are stunners! Not sure on the sexing of them but some of the obvious males are gorgeous.


Hmm...so tempting...


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

Gorgeous tiny fish! Can I just keep them like betta in office?


----------

